# Auto Transmission Fluid for pump?



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Is it ok to use automatic transmission fluid in the pump?

I just bought a truck/plow from a guy and he says he just uses regular ATF. He has been doing it to a western pump for 7 years and it seems to be fine.

I have heard that the name brand fluids from western, boss...just stands up to cold weather.

Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## AtlasFBG2 (Jul 4, 2001)

I tried atf in my myer pump and it seemed to operate slower.The hydralic fliud made for snow plows contains alcohol or de icer i believe which keeps it from freezing up.I drained my out and refilled it with Myer pump oil.


----------



## firefighter (Oct 23, 2002)

*Auto fluid*

When I had a meyers plow I used ford tranny fluid in it. For over 30 years. The fluid never iced up and cyl always moved swiftly. I now run a 8'2 boss.

Firefighter


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

It's fine. Use a decent quality tranny fluid not the $.79 special.
Just like how you put decent oil into the truck.


----------



## rec067 (Oct 17, 2002)

I have been using amsoil syn atf for years. I my myers and now in my boss, no troubles. I feel the syn withstands the cold temp as good as the brand name fluids. Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

Better. The Amsoil synth ATF maintains fluidity to like -70. Standard ATF will be pretty doggone thick when you start dropping much below freezing. Any synthetic ATF will be your best cold temp bet.


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

Western tells you to use ATF there is a sticker on the pump by the fill hole.


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

I got a Fisher any idea on how much it will take to fill???


----------



## rec067 (Oct 17, 2002)

LB,
Just a guess but should be about 2 quarts. Thants all My 8 foot boss holds. Maybe you can down load a spec sheet from fisher website? Or maybe somebody knows for sure. Good luck


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

My MVP is about 2 quarts. Fill it with the cylinders fully retracted or you will do what I did the first time & blow the fill cap right off.
Plus you will get all the old fluid out that way.


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Western recommends AT fluid, I use Mobile 1 syn fluid


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I used ATF when I had underhood pumps, but switched to Amsoil with my Blizzard, I feel it works better in the colder temps as others have mentioned.


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

pelican,
which amsoil atf are you using. i checked out their website and they have about 6 different synthetic atf fluids available. im going to change fluid in my blizzard and was thinking about trying amsoil. thanks.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

What Amsoil recommended was their Hydraulic Transmission Oil, # ATH-05. I got a 5 gallon pail, you'll use about half to fill all the cylinders and reservoir.


----------

